# Male or female Orange Terribilis?



## TropicalJewels (Nov 25, 2006)

Have been trying to sell this frog but everyone wants guaranteed sexing.....

I think it's a male but not positive.

Approx 16 months old

Thanks in advance for the input!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

well IME, 16 mo old may not be old enough. My males started calling b/t 12-18 mo, and I'd say most of the females didnt really 'look' female [thick midsection, pear shape] until after they were breeding regularly.

Statistically speaking they tend to run male dominant, at least that has been the rumors and also my experience with 2 groups of terribs grown from froglets.

Best way to tell.....add he/she to know sexes and observe for calling etc.

I havent personally found a better way to sex terribs.

Nice frog btw!

Shawn


----------



## TropicalJewels (Nov 25, 2006)

Sports Doc

Thanks for your learned opinion!

You raised two key points I had mentioned before.

The frog is still a bit young and he has lived his life alone.
I didn't really want to search for another so I offered this one for sale.

Living by himself, there isn't much incentive to make much noise

Thanks again

P


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

Why not try locating some audio of Terribillis calling? There are no guarantees but it's worth a shot.

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i second that notion!


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I third that notion. Play the call and watch the reaction. IME terribilis males often will "chin up" and return the call. Loudly. Females tend to hop around anxiously trying to locate the caller, usually with their head lowered. They sometimes make their own vibrating, calling motions, but never with a loud call.


----------



## piznipy (Aug 19, 2008)

YouTube - Terribilis spilling 

this is one of the louder videos I have found. 
Is that a bicolor? It has the black on the bottom that is common in bicolor.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

how much is it?


----------

